# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Απορίες για κλιματισμό και αφύγρανση

## Karny

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!Για να μπω κατευθείαν στο ζουμί θέλω να ρωτήσω αν τα κλιματιστικά κάνουν ταυτόχρονα και αφύγρανση, οσον αφορά το χειμώνα κυρίως.Δε ξέρω την αρχή λειτουργίας τους εξου και η απορία και με προβληματίζουν 2 πράγματα, το ένα είναι η μανία με τους αφυγραντήρες (ακριβό σπορ για μένα) και το δεύτερο ποιο είναι το σωστό ποσοστό υγρασίας σε ένα σπίτι;
Επίσης το νερό που μαζεύει το κλιματιστικό μου τώρα το χειμώνα είναι περίπου 5λίτρα τη μέρα με περίπου 8-10 ώρες λειτουργίας..Ολο αυτό προέρχεται από το σπίτι;
Ευχαριστώ! κ σόρρυ για την ασχετοσύνη!

----------


## Dare-Devil

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!Για να μπω κατευθείαν στο ζουμί θέλω να ρωτήσω αν τα κλιματιστικά κάνουν ταυτόχρονα και αφύγρανση, οσον αφορά το χειμώνα κυρίως.Δε ξέρω την αρχή λειτουργίας τους εξου και η απορία και με προβληματίζουν 2 πράγματα, το ένα είναι η μανία με τους αφυγραντήρες (ακριβό σπορ για μένα) και το δεύτερο ποιο είναι το σωστό ποσοστό υγρασίας σε ένα σπίτι;
> Επίσης το νερό που μαζεύει το κλιματιστικό μου τώρα το χειμώνα είναι περίπου 5λίτρα τη μέρα με περίπου 8-10 ώρες λειτουργίας..Ολο αυτό προέρχεται από το σπίτι;
> Ευχαριστώ! κ σόρρυ για την ασχετοσύνη!


Tα κλιματιστικά κάνουν αφύγρανση το καλοκαίρι στη ψύξη . Η λειτουργία αφύγρανσης των κλιματιστικών είναι με ψύξη .

Κάτι που μπερδεύουν πολλοί : Το χειμώνα το κλιματιστικό δεν κάνει αφύγρανση . Δεν αποβάλλει το νερό απο τα μόρια του αέρα . Όμως λόγω της θέρμανσης του αέρα στο χώρο μας έχουμε μείωση της σχετικής υγρασίας . Αυτο συμβαίνει γενικότερα στη θέρμανση με οποιοδήποτε θερμαντικό μέσο . Δεν αποβάλλεται το νερό απο τον αέρα . 

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο απο 2 διαφορετικούς μηχανισμούς μειωσης της σχετικής υγρασίας . Ο πρώτος με αποβολή νερού ο δεύτερος με αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του αέρα .

Με το κλιματιστικό δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις το ποσοστό υγρασίας στο χώρο σου . Αυτό το κάνει ο αφυγραντήρας και γενικότερα ένας αφυγραντήρας "υποβοηθάει" την θέρμανση . 

To νερό που μαζεύει το κλιματιστικό σου στη θέρμανση προέρχεται απο τον εξατμιστή (δηλαδή απο την εξωτερική σου μονάδα υγροποιήσεις επάνω στο στοιχείο της). Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την υγρασία του χώρου σου . 


Ιδανικό ποσοστό υγρασίας για το χώρο σου είναι μεταξύ 45-60 % και ακόμα καλύτερα κάπου στο 50-55 %.

----------


## vasilimertzani

το απλο κλιματιστικο δεν μπορει να κανει αφυγρανση χωρις να επηρεασει την θερμοκρασια του χωρου.Το νερο αυτο που μαζευει προερχεται απο τον αερα. Καλυτερα ασχολησου με γραμματοσημα να πιανουν και τοπο τα λεφτα σου.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> το απλο κλιματιστικο δεν μπορει να κανει αφυγρανση χωρις να επηρεασει την θερμοκρασια του χωρου.Το νερο αυτο που μαζευει προερχεται απο τον αερα. Καλυτερα ασχολησου με γραμματοσημα να πιανουν και τοπο τα λεφτα σου.



 :Thumbdown:    Το  δικαιούσαι.

----------

mikemtb73 (02-02-18)

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Το  δικαιούσαι.


Τασε ειμαι δεκτικος σε οποιαδηποτε παρατηρηση και αρνητικη κριτικη  συνοδευεται με σχολια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τασε ειμαι δεκτικος σε οποιαδηποτε παρατηρηση και αρνητικη κριτικη  συνοδευεται με σχολια.


Θα έχεις παρατηρήσει ότι οι αποχετεύσεις στα κλιματιστικά είναι 2 (μία στην εσωτερική όπου μαζί με τα καλώδια υπάρχει συνοδεύονται με κάποιες αποχετεύσεις εξωτερικά και διασταυρώνονται με την αποχέτευση της εξωτερικής μονάδας προτού τον τελικό προορισμό απόρριψης της υγρασίας ). Οπότε είναι όλα μαζεμένα και νοικοκυρεμένα στο #2.
Αντί της αγοράς αφυγραντήρα , κατά την γνώμη μου είναι προτιμότερη η ανυπαρξία αυτής της συσκευής και ξεκίνημα από την δομική κατασκευή της οικίας .

----------


## Karny

Μάλιστα..προς το παρον εχω παραγγειλει ενα υγρομετρο να εχω μια εικονα για την υγρασια του σπιτιου..
Απο τα λεγόμενα λοιπον συμπεραινουμε οτι το χειμωνα το κλιματιστικο κανει ελαχιστη αφυγρανση και το όποιο νερο συγκεντρωνεται καταληγει στο σωληνα που φευγει και το νερο την εξωτερικης μοναδας, σωστα;οποτε ο αλλος σωληνας βγαζει την υγρασια το καλοκαιρι..
κ.κυριακιδη καλα τα λετε αλλα ανηκω και γω στη γενια των μνημονιων και δικο μου σπιτι δε προκειται να παρω ποτε, ουτε να κτίσω..  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:  νοικι μια ζωη

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Τασε ειμαι δεκτικος σε οποιαδηποτε παρατηρηση και αρνητικη κριτικη  συνοδευεται με σχολια.


  Πιο  λιανά.
  Στην  αρχική  δημοσίευση #1  του  θέματος  τέθηκαν  από  το  μέλος,  ευκρινείς  ερωτήσεις  και  απορίες  χωρίς  κουτοπονηριές  και  συγκεκαλυμμένες  εξυπναδούλες  που  έχουμε  συνηθίσει  πολλές  φορές  να  διαβάζουμε  εδώ.
   Στη  δημοσίευση #2  δόθηκαν  κάποιες  απαντήσεις  που  σε  γενικές  γραμμές  στοιχειοθετούν  τη  διαδικασία  αφύγρανσης  το  χειμώνα  και  στη  δημοσίευση #3  αντί  για  ακόμα  καλύτερη  και  πιο  εμπεριστατωμένη  απάντηση  , έχουμε  σκαιώδη  προτροπή  προς  το  φιλοτελισμό. Αυτά.-

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μιλάς για εξυπναδες και απαντάς με το ίδιο ακριβώς πνεύμα χωρίς να έχεις να προσθέσεις κάτι στο θέμα αλλά μόνο και μόνο να μου την πεις;
Οι οποίες εξυπνάδες ποιες είναι κατά την γνώμη σου;που απαντάω στον φίλο αντί να ασχολείται με αυτό το ακριβό σπορ να ασχοληθεί με γραμματόσημα;ούτε ειρωνεύτηκα ούτε τίποτα.
Κυριακίδης το γνωρίζω αυτό.για αυτό άλλωστε αναφέρα ότι κάνουν αφυγρανση .άλλωστε οι αφυγραντήρες με συμπιεστή αντλια θερμότητας είναι με. Την διαφορά ότι και η εσωτερική και η εξωτερική μονάδα είναι στο χώρο που κλιματισμού με αποτέλεσμα να μην αλλάζουν την θερμοκρασία.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Πως  δεν  έχω  να  προσθέσω. 
  Λοιπόν  ξεκινάμε: θέλεις  αφυγραντήρα  και  κλιματιστικό  για  χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι  στην  ίδια  συσκευή  με  compact  διαστάσεις  και  μειωμένο  κόστος  απόκτησης; Μια  είναι  η  λύση. Μηχάνημα  μονομπλόκ  σε  ράγες  και  με  δυνατότητα  περιστροφής. Καλοκαίρι:  στην  κλασική  θέση, χειμώνα:  μέσα  πάνω  στις  ράγες, περιστροφή  και  έξω, αφύγρανση  το  χειμώνα:όλο  μέσα.
  Όσο  για  τη  θερμοκρασία  στο  χώρο, ο  αφυγραντήρας  με  συμπιεστή  την  αυξάνει  γιατί  έχουμε  και  την  θερμότητα  από τις  τριβές.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν μπορείς να δώσεις λίγο εξηγήσεις γιατί μηχάνημα μονομπλοκ σε ράγες στην αναζήτηση δεν βγάζει κάτι σχετικό.
Υπαρχει και κλιματιστικό με ανεξάρτητη αφυγρανση με αναθερμανση,(urusu sarara αν θυμάμαι καλα),αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά του.και γενικά δεν αξίζει να δαπανας χρήματα σε φυσιολογικό σπίτι για αφυγρανση ,αν έχεις σωστή θέρμανση.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Και  ούτε  πρόκειται  να  βρεις  κάτι. Όταν  θα  το  πατεντάρω  τότε  θα  βρεις  πληροφορίες.
  Όσο  για  τον  αφυγραντήρα, είναι  ένα  πολύ  καλό  προϊόν  για  τη  διαμόρφωση  υγιεινών  συνθηκών  μέσα  σε  ένα  χώρο. 


  Το  μόνο  ψυκτικό-κλιματιστικό  σε  ράγες,  που  υπάρχει  σήμερα  είναι  το  ακόλουθο

----------

mikemtb73 (05-02-18)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν έχω να σχολιάσω τίποτα άλλο.

----------

ΗΝ1984 (05-02-18)

----------

